# [NEW] theme-config

## Panda

Salve a tutti,

Ultimamente avevo /usr/share/themes pieno zeppo di roba e non ci capivo niente quando volevo cambiare tema delle gtk con switch (e switch2) perche' ovviamente la lista di temi era enorme e tra gtk1, gtk2 e metacity non si ci capiva un [img:d1092ab313]http://www.lang.nagoya-u.ac.jp/~matsuoka/GIF-cactus.gif[/img:d1092ab313] (cazctus).

Allora ho deciso di scrivere uno scriptino per fare un po' di luce, e -in stile gentoo- l'ho chiamato theme-config. Mi farebbe molto piacere sapere che ne pensate, se vi funziona, se lo ritenete utile o inutile, funzionale o meno... insomma datemi una mano!  :Smile: 

E' pensato per chi -come me- non usa ne kde ne gnome. Non sto qui a spiegarvi i dettagli che sarranno molto intuibili con un 

```
theme-config --help
```

E' scritto in python e purtroppo per ora il codice non e' commentato  :Crying or Very sad:  ma vi prometto che al piu' presto lo documentero' per far si che il mio codice sia decifrabile  :Embarassed: 

lo trovate su http://www.orson.it/~panda/?id=progetti/theme-config

thanks, bye

----------

## shev

Carina come idea, appena ho tempo (o meglio, mi ricordo  :Razz:  ) lo provo. Cmq per natura tendo a mantenere pulito ed essenziale il mio sistema, quindi non ho mai più di tre/quattro cartelle in themes  :Wink: 

In generale però può essere utile, meglio una possibilità in più che una in meno, grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Caro Panda!

Poi mi passi un po di quei temi carini che mi hai fatto vedere l'altra volta...

E mi fai vedere come funziona il tuo tool...  :Laughing: 

----------

## l0rdt

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> ....
> 
> http://www.orson.it/~panda/?id=progetti/theme-config
> ...

 

i permessi sul server!!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## Panda

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

> i permessi sul server!!!!  

 

avete ragione... c'e' stata qualche modifica. il sito adesso sta su trinHACKria.

Tnx, bye

----------

## teknux

beh è davvero bello! lascialo così, non aggiungere abbellimenti grafici che richiederebbero altri pacchetti come dipendenza (tipo pyGTK e simili)  :Wink: 

effettivamente è una di quelle cose che andava *inventata* visto che è tremendamente palloso aprire switch e switch2 e fare un gioco di combinazioni per trovare un tema in comune  :Wink: 

se ti interessa, ho letto su kde-loo.org di qualcuno che ha fatto uno script per impostare un tema kde che sia lo stesso delle gtk... cercalo, magari con smanazzamenti vari potresti aumentare le funzionalità  :Wink: 

(un altro lavoro da un geco per i gechi...)

----------

## Panda

Siete dei wmakeristi o {flux|black|open}boxari stufi di aprire switch e switch2 per settare un tema gtk? Siete stufi di 'keramik' per le applicazioni kde ma non avete compilato tutto kde?

Bene! Allora date un'occhiata al nuovo theme-config!   :Wink: 

Adesso col supporto KDE!

http://trinhackria.orson.it/?id=progetti/theme-config

occhio che il supporto KDE ancora ha qualche problemino... ma dovrebbe funzionare bene.   :Very Happy:  Nell'eventualita' per ora al primo utilizzo fa il backup della dir .kde... non si sa mai.

Aspetto feedback, critiche, insulti, consigli.

----------

## koma

stai r0x4nd0 troppo da l33t è ph33kyssymo

 :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Theme-config è quello che stavo cercando. I link dei post precedenti non portano più al programma. Dove posso trovarlo?

----------

## Panda

Azz, mi fa piacere che alla fine theme-config sarebbe stato utile a qualcuno. Non ho avuto ancora il tempo di pubblicarne la home page, per ora lo trovi qua: http://www.orson.it/~panda/theme-config-0.4.tar.bz2

PS: se lo trovi davvero utile resta sintonizzato che ho trovato qualche bug da correggere al prossimo rilascio   :Wink: 

----------

## Jacco

Ciao!! Mi interesserebbe molto provare theme-config ma i link per scaricarlo nonfunzionano più  :Sad: 

----------

## shanghai

Scusa, ma perché cavolo cambi link ogni tre minuti?   :Laughing: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Anch'io sarei interessato a provarlo, ci dai un link che funziona? grazie 1000 nic

----------

## Panda

Ragazzi scusatemi  :Embarassed:  lo trovate qua: http://www.orson.it/~panda/projects/theme-config-0.4.tar.bz2

Il fatto e' che non ho avuto tempo per continuare a smanettarci dopo essermi accorto di un increscioso e vergognoso errore di implementazione che dovrei sistemare appena ho tempo: non preoccupatevi non e' niente di pericoloso, semplicemente ho dimenticato che come percorso dei temi c'era anche il ~/.themes. Di conseguenza theme-config visualizza e puo' impostare soltanto i temi in /usr/share/themes, per ora. Ma vi prometto che appena ho tempo lo sistemo.

----------

## HunterD

Beh se la questione è aggiungere solo un path in più non credo sia una cosa così difficile da fare.... Poi magari il discorso è più complesso ! Bello script comunque   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacco

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Ragazzi scusatemi  lo trovate qua: http://www.orson.it/~panda/projects/theme-config-0.4.tar.bz2
> 
> Il fatto e' che non ho avuto tempo per continuare a smanettarci dopo essermi accorto di un increscioso e vergognoso errore di implementazione che dovrei sistemare appena ho tempo: non preoccupatevi non e' niente di pericoloso, semplicemente ho dimenticato che come percorso dei temi c'era anche il ~/.themes. Di conseguenza theme-config visualizza e puo' impostare soltanto i temi in /usr/share/themes, per ora. Ma vi prometto che appena ho tempo lo sistemo.

 

Grazie del link  :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao! grazie anche da parte mia, ho dovuto traslocare (ora vivo a Muenchen) e cosi non ho avuto molto tempo... mo me lo provo

nic

----------

## Benve

a me cambia solo i colori, lo stile rimane identico..

se avvio un'applicazione che usa gtk viene fuori un:

```
Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
```

centra qualcosa?

----------

## lavish

Che bello questo script!!!

GRANDE PANDAAAA   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

/me applaude

Grazie, non ne potevo + di keramik su k3b (l'unica cosa "k" che ho nella mia box  :Razz:  )

----------

## Panda

 *Benve wrote:*   

> centra qualcosa?

 

In base al lavoro che svolge theme-config non penso proprio, inoltre e' ormai diverso tempo che non lo tocco (anche se sarebbe ora visto che e' realmente utile) quindi non saprei dirti con estrema sicurezza che non dipenda da esso. 

Quel warning piu' che altro mi fa pensare che l'engine pixmap evidentemente richiesto da qualche tema non funge come dovrebbe, spesso puo' capitare che nel mezzo di qualche upgrade delle gtk o di qualche altro pacchetto dipendente e' necessario ricompilare l'engine. Il rompimento di scatole e' quando l'engine e' bloccato da quelli di gnome, ma dovrebbe essere risolvibile alla stessa maniera.

----------

## Benve

Ho risolto emergando gtk-engines-pixbuf

come scritto quì: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227914&highlight=switch2

----------

